# Mebeverine 135mg



## gommerkrinkle (Dec 19, 2016)

GP gave me script for this when I had a bit of gastric wind last weekend, I saw her on Monday & she said that as I was pooing everyday that the pain cause maybe IBS. I had lot of pain Tuesday morning and took some & another a few hours later (was not thinking straight as exhausted & very sore) anyway I think I should have left the second pill until 8 hours later but from what I can determine any overdose would just give you a tummy ache. The problem is that I had Senna at 9pm the day before & the two products in effect work to achieve opposite results. I have had no BM Tuesday, a little Wednesday (but felt forced) & nothing this morning.

I am a 60 year old paraplegic and if my BP does not work in the mornings am usually stuck until the next days go.

I thing the GP script offer was wrong (should have done my own due diligence as well) Most IBS sufferers are able bodied and a paralyzed bowel does not need any drug that puts smooth muscle to sleep.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes i do think you're right about mebeverine. it's an antispasmodic and unfortunately can have a side effect of constipation because it relaxes the colon.

i had been given a script for librax, another antispasmodic, to relax my painful colonic spasms. it worked really well to relieve the spasms and the pain but because i had chronic constipation (colonic inertia actually) i didn't take it too often--only when i was desperate--- because i didn't want to make my C worse.

i really sympathize and empathize with your situation. like you, if i didn't have a BM in the morning then it wasn't going to happen until (hopefully) the next day. i had to take senna or dulcolax every night in order to go. and in your case, being a paraplegic really makes things difficult.

i do hope that somehow you can find some relief . take good care.


----------



## gommerkrinkle (Dec 19, 2016)

Thanks Annie, I am worries that what happened has done some permanent damage as since then I have not felt right, I had good BM Friday with the help of 1 sachet of Movicol & a 50% result today with the help again of Movicol (half) so I guess peristalsis is still happening. My tummy muscles just feel very tight and where wind would escape from the tailpipe every now and again by itself i now have to try and flex what muscle I have down there for relief. Hope it is not a case of having now to rely on Movicol to get things moving.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

well i'm not a doctor but i doubt that what you did has caused any permanent damage. you could always ask your doctor about it though.

and yes, hopefully you will not have to take movicol daily in order to go but if you do, movicol is safe to take daily. and it's better to take something daily to go if you need to rather than let things get backed up and develop an impaction. i had colonic inertia and some other problems and my gastro docs told me to take whatever i needed to go on a daily basis which for me was a combination of both stimulant and osmotic laxatives.

good luck with everything.


----------



## gommerkrinkle (Dec 19, 2016)

I have to take into account that my digestive system is weakened as I have a neurogenic bowel so any trauma may well have more effect than one would expect, all I know is that things are operating differently and I keep getting that horrible burning ache in the lower right tummy area which is a sign of constipation.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

so sorry that you have neurogenic bowel. that really complicates things.

if you think that things are now operating differently, it would be a good idea to talk to your GI doctor about it. hopefully your GI doc is also familiar with neurogenic bowel.

good luck. i do hope you can somehow find some relief.


----------



## gommerkrinkle (Dec 19, 2016)

Thanks Annie, had a terrible night last night could not sleep with pain lower right abdomen, at my wits end with things going wrong and a lot it is due to stupid decisions of my own making. At least I am pooing good with the Movicol & senna but wondering if Movicol itself may be causing the pain as it is an astringent, although have not had to much of an issue before. Maybe what happened last Tuesday damaged lining in intestines.


----------



## gommerkrinkle (Dec 19, 2016)

Well had a thought that the reason for my upset gut may well be that about 3 days ago I started using the digestive enzyme yogurt made from coconut which is of course fermented and will be very tough on my delicate lining at the moment which needs plain food and no aggravation, still feeling sire and burning a bit and hope I can get a good night sleep.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I hope you can solve the mistery and put an end to the misery.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

so sorry about the pain. hope you and your doctor can get things figured out and that you feel better soon.


----------



## gommerkrinkle (Dec 19, 2016)

Had a terrible night with lots of pain and could hardly sleep, not sure what is going on with my intestines bacterial overgrowth, damage to intestinal lining, to much gas ???? Might have to go to hospital today as cannot put up with things the way they are.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh dear--so sorry.

yes do go to the hospital or urgent care today if you are in that much pain. they should be able to help you.

good luck. keep us posted.


----------



## gommerkrinkle (Dec 19, 2016)

Still having trouble passing gas & have not slept much, at this stage I am still pooing OK but the gas can cause a lot of pain. The GP said that I still have the bowel sounds going on but I thought to increase motility and there are various natural ways of doing this. Repairing the gut first using supplements with Gelatin & I Glutamine & Deglycyrrhizinated Licorice root, eating things like full fat yogurt & sauerkraut etc instead of the Pro Biotic pills

Reading IBS threads about Mebeverine and a lot have people have had side effects which were not listed in the manufacturers pamphlet, one side effect is constipation, wish I had known this from the get go.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hope your new plan to increase motility helps. good luck!


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Remember that only unpasteurized sauerkraut contains probiotics. Start always with a tiny dose.


----------



## gommerkrinkle (Dec 19, 2016)

I know that the drama i went through has effected my bowel motility, before for example when I bent over on occasion I would let go some air, that is not happening anymore.


----------

